# old slot car set



## slajy (Nov 4, 2004)

I have a Tyco Total Control Race set that I purchased for my son in 1993. He is now 20 and in the Air Force, and I recently got this set out for my 7 year old son. Unfortunately, we have lost the instructions on how to set up the track. It has two entirely separate sets of tracks that intertwine over and under each other with brackets. It has 4 wired controllers and approximately 50 pieces of track. The only ID I have for this set is a model #631. Is there anyone who knows where I might get some instructions on setting up this thing? Thanks :drunk:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

What did you need help with exactly? Most of those track sets are fairly simple to figure out....... so let us know and I'm sure someone can walk you thru whatever it is you need help with :thumbsup:


----------



## slajy (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## slajy (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I guess I thought I had to have the exact instructions for the set. As I remember, it was quite complicated. The original track set up had two separate sets of track intertwined with "elevator" pieces that allowed the track to pass over and under itself. As you have probably guessed, I am not an expert by any stretch of the imagination. This was just a gift for my kids that I wanted to set up for them this Christmas.
:hat:


----------

